# Panerai Pam 000



## hutchingsp (Apr 22, 2007)

Does anyone know the current retail of a new PAM 000 please?

Appreciate any advice/info on what you might expect to pay for a used model assuming immaculate condition but based on age etc.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> Does anyone know the current retail of a new PAM 000 please?
> 
> Appreciate any advice/info on what you might expect to pay for a used model assuming immaculate condition but based on age etc.


New Â£1950 I think.

I sold my one last year - it was less than 6 months old and complete from a UK AD - for between Â£1500-Â£1600 (can't remember exact amout now). Some dealers will be selling them for virtually list price.

There's currently one for sale (used) at a reputable dealer in the UK for Â£1850 (H series).

It's a good model though - simple, versatile, yet with all the Panerai attributes and styling features of the other models.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 22, 2007)

pinkwindmill said:


> hutchingsp said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know the current retail of a new PAM 000 please?
> ...


Yes I've emailed them about it so we shall see. As you say virtually list price but presumably they don't have to do much in the way of discounting if you can't find a new one?

I've also seen a PAM00113 at an online dealer which looks very nice.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> > hutchingsp said:
> ...


Hit the nail on the head there. You will struggle to get any Panerai for under Â£1500 anyway, so there's only so far it will realistically depreciate in the current market.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 22, 2007)

pinkwindmill said:


> hutchingsp said:
> 
> 
> > pinkwindmill said:
> ...


Just had a call from a dealer who is saying the soonest for a new PAM 000 would be June. I've basically emailed every single authorized Panerai dealer and asked do they have new, do they have secondhand so we shall see.

As an aside, I have a Rolex 16220 that I brought s/h several years back. Looking on several websites at used stock they seem to be going for more than I paid (which at the time was from a dealer so with a bit of mark-up).

Any suggestions on what a realistic private sale vs. trade-in value might be? Excellent condition, boxed/certs, receipts and serviced by Rolex about 3-4 years back.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> Just had a call from a dealer who is saying the soonest for a new PAM 000 would be June. I've basically emailed every single authorized Panerai dealer and asked do they have new, do they have secondhand so we shall see.
> 
> As an aside, I have a Rolex 16220 that I brought s/h several years back. Looking on several websites at used stock they seem to be going for more than I paid (which at the time was from a dealer so with a bit of mark-up).
> 
> Any suggestions on what a realistic private sale vs. trade-in value might be? Excellent condition, boxed/certs, receipts and serviced by Rolex about 3-4 years back.


June's not too bad - they will all have an annual allocation and just have to wait until they come in.

Not sure about the Rolex I'm afraid - I reckon you'll just have to trawl the internet to find the on-line dealers and offer it (Blowers might take it).

Good luck and keep us posted!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 22, 2007)

pinkwindmill said:


> June's not too bad - they will all have an annual allocation and just have to wait until they come in.


I've managed to locate a new one at a dealer. Ooooh the temptation!!!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> > June's not too bad - they will all have an annual allocation and just have to wait until they come in.
> ...


You know what you must do... 

Seriously though, if you're planning to keep it a while then get the new one for the warranty benefit and the pleasure of being its first owner. If you're likely to move it on in the next year, then get a nice second hand one - they will sell for about the same so you will lose less.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 22, 2007)

Folks,

Having spoken to the jewellers this morning and confirming it's still there, new/mint etc. and part of the current "I" production I'm about this close to taking a day trip tomorrow.

As I see it, if I keep it several years I may lose three hundred quid when I sell it? I can't see anyone selling one s/h in the UK for less that Â£1800 which makes buying a used one a stupid move vs. a new one.

I'd appreciate any info on Panerai, the 000, residuals, anything really to clear the last few nagging doubts (though part of me simply says it's a gorgeous watch and you only live once).


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> Folks,
> 
> Having spoken to the jewellers this morning and confirming it's still there, new/mint etc. and part of the current "I" production I'm about this close to taking a day trip tomorrow.
> 
> ...


*Panerai Base Logo*

Cheapest Panerai, but with all the great Panerai styling cues and strengths.

No second hand so you don't need to worry about setting the time precisely to the second (which is an ultra-pain with a watch with a non-hacking movement and only 5-minutes markers!)

The dial has painted lume rather than the sandwich dials on some of the others - less fussy IMO.

It has the cool OP logo on the dial - only the 000 and the 005 have that I think.

The "Base Logo", as it's known, is pretty much seen as a "must have" for any serious Panerai collectors.

Residuals are currently good - they may go "out of fashion" in the future and prices may drop but you can't control that. If you are genuinely looking to keep it for several years, then getting a new one is a no-brainer IMO.

You can get so many great straps for Panerais - you can really change the character of the watch with them too, and the 000 is a perfect watch for this as its dial is so simple. Put a croc strap on it - dress watch. Put a rubber strap on it - sporty watch. Put a chunky distressed leather strap on it - casual watch. You'll get a black leather and a comfort rubber strap with it. I managed to get the AD to swap the black for a brown at no charge, so if you'd prefer that more, it may be possible. In fact when I bought my 111 (quickly flipped!) the AD swapped the brown calf strap for a black alligator strap at no extra cost, so see what you can wangle!

Crummy cameraphone shots:



















By the way, the whole presentation is cool too - pearwood box, polishing cloth, extra strap, strap-changing screwdriver - you certainly feel you're buying a luxury watch. Just make sure you get the inner (black) *and *outer (brown corrugated) cardboard boxes, and that you also get a movement sticker (or two - you may have a loose one with the papers in the box and one stuck to one of the cardboard boxes) plus you should also try for the clear plastic/rubber bezel protector too. All help to make the set "complete" for collector purposes.

Finally, the next production year ("J"?) starts in May, and prices will rise - whether the 000 will go up I'm not sure, but I expect it would.

Now, go buy the thing!!









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

A couple more pics:

The whole package!!










Mmmm, lovely dial!!










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 22, 2007)

It was a (very) long day yesterday but I went over to Norwich and had a look and brought the watch. I'd already been to the local AD, Watches Of Switzerland in Birmingham to check that a Panerai wouldn't look silly on my skinny wrists so it was pretty much a case of check I was happy with the look/style of the 000 "in the flesh" and buy it.

No pics, tbh having seen some of the photos on here I don't think my Camera Phone would do it justice, and as it's a stock 000 I guess once you've seen one you've seen them all.

I did notice last night under indoor lighting some very slight scratches on the side of the case, however we have a very reputable "one man band" Jeweller in town who has a counter with his workshop immediately behind it, so I'm hoping if I nip in one evening he may be able to take those out whilst I wait.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice one - wear it in good health!

Those polished cases can be a bit of a scratch magnet. I recommend getting yourself some Cape Cod polishing cloths (available from several places including the 'Bay) which is what most Paneristi use to keep their watches looking pristine.

Also, when you change straps, keep a roll of masking tape handy. Put a small piece over the lug with the screwhead and then pierce it with your screwdriver over where the screw is. You can then unscrew it without the ever-present risk of slipping and marking the polished lug, as the masking tape will protect it.









Enjoy!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

pinkwindmill said:


> Also, when you change straps, keep a roll of masking tape handy. Put a small piece over the lug with the screwhead and then pierce it with your screwdriver over where the screw is. You can then unscrew it without the ever-present risk of slipping and marking the polished lug, as the masking tape will protect it.


Very nice tip, Guy. I'll have to remember that one, I slipped a couple of times adjusting my Doxa bracelet, I damn near [email protected] a brick until I saw that I didn't scratch it.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 22, 2007)

pinkwindmill said:


> Nice one - wear it in good health!
> 
> Those polished cases can be a bit of a scratch magnet. I recommend getting yourself some Cape Cod polishing cloths (available from several places including the 'Bay) which is what most Paneristi use to keep their watches looking pristine.


Thanks, they seem to swear by those over on Paneristi as well. I'm cynical as they're "just cloths" but if enough people say they're good they must be so off to eBay I go!


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one - wear it in good health!
> ...


I ordered some, as they are what the original owner of my Doxa used to bling up the center of the BOR bracelet and I wanted to touch it up. They came in and the wife rolls the eyeballs. Then I polished her wedding ring with one and she didn't say another word. For a while anyway...


----------

